# Help please, run out of calor gas in France



## gypo (Jun 25, 2019)

We are currently in Cordes-sur-Ciel and have run out of calor, does anyone know if I can get refills or is someone near by I can buy a bottle of please.
We are here


----------



## Millie Master (Jun 25, 2019)

Sorry but you are stuffed trying to buy one of those cylinders in France!

Your best bet will be to buy yourself one of the other makes over there along with the correct regulator.

It is the major problems associated with buying replacement cylinders which saw me installing a refillable one.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 25, 2019)

Calor is not available in France. If going abroad you need re-fillables.


----------



## gypo (Jun 25, 2019)

Millie Master said:


> Sorry but you are stuffed trying to buy one of those cylinders in France!
> 
> Your best bet will be to buy yourself one of the other makes over there along with the correct regulator.
> 
> It is the major problems associated with buying replacement cylinders which saw me installing a refillable one.



Thanks both,
I haven’t got a problem with changing the regulator if it’s ok to use the gas over here.
Any suggestions where to get it from please?
Thanks


----------



## gypo (Jun 25, 2019)

My one bottle is a calor lite bottle, I don’t suppose that will help tho?
Thanks


----------



## gypo (Jun 25, 2019)

Thank you for the link


----------



## pamjon (Jun 25, 2019)

*Run out of Gas*

Hi, this happened to us. Witzend told us what to do, which was to go to an Intermarche supermarket and buy their own brand of gas. The deposit is on the bottle is only about a euro. We had to fill out a form we just put our home address on et viola! We had gas. We only carry two Intermarche gas bottles all the time now, we dont have English at all. There are far more Intermarches than the other big supermarkets. Be very careful, as the butane and propane gas bottles are the same colour. At first we by mistake put a butane on and it would not work the appliances in the van so always make sure it is a red top which is propane. We bought the reg from within the supermarket. I f you have an inbuilt reg you will have to bypass this with the hose quite a simple fix.
Hope this helps. PJ


----------



## pamjon (Jun 25, 2019)

*Run out of Gas*

Sorry forgot to say, their bottles are cream coloured. The average cost is between 19 to 23 euros a refill. Obviously if you have to bypass your reg you will need a jubilee clip to fit to the original copper pipe.
PJ.


----------



## gypo (Jun 25, 2019)

Great help, many thanks I’ll go on the hunt tomorrow for a super market.
Many thanks for the info


----------



## Haaamster (Jun 25, 2019)

While at the supermarket get yourself a portable gas stove and a couple of extra cannisters, perfect for boiling the kettle or one pot cooking.


----------



## gypo (Jun 25, 2019)

Thanks we got one of those, it’s only for the fridge everything else is sorted via the solar.
Mrs gypo not amused that I didn’t check the gas before leaving for the ferry, I was sure we had two full bottles!
I’ll look at fitting the French regulator tomorrow.
Thanks
G


----------



## witzend (Jun 25, 2019)

As pamjon said still 1€ deposit at intermarche for their own brand bottles. We only ever use their gas at those prices you,d never see your money back on refillables. They now have unattended fuel stations so its available 24-7 if you find one there maybe a empty bottle to get you started


----------



## gypo (Jun 25, 2019)

Hi thanks, im guessing that the intermarche bottles are exchange bottles and you don’t refill them yourself as in refillable?
Thanks


----------



## witzend (Jun 25, 2019)

Yes thats right just like calor if your lucky you may see a empty one if the stations unattended cream bottle with red label
Accueil PDV


----------



## gypo (Jun 25, 2019)

Many thanks for the link and the info 
G


----------



## witzend (Jun 26, 2019)

Sorted yet ?


----------



## gypo (Jun 26, 2019)

Had a run around today trying to find an intermache, first one we found the road was shut to it.
Any way we just picked up a bottle, hose and a regulator and have just parked up having 5 before I install it.
The regulator was from in store it fits the bottle but says butane on it, the bar rating is fine, there were no regulators marked probane
Thanks
G


----------



## pamjon (Jun 26, 2019)

*Run out of gas*

We came across this problem, but if the bar rating is the same it should be ok. Some of their regs do both propane and butane. Mine says propane and butane and works fine.
PJ.


----------



## gypo (Jun 26, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## gypo (Jun 26, 2019)

All sorted now  many thanks to all for the help.
Cheers
G


----------



## TeamRienza (Jun 26, 2019)

If you are, or plan to be, a frequent visitor to France, I have read of people going with one Calor and one intermarche bottle. Use the intermarche bottle in France, and switch to the Calor when the intermarche bottle is empty, then revert to intermarche when exchanged. That way you are prepared for both sides of the channel with considerably cheaper gas in France. You could make that a semi permanent set up fairly easily to avoid having to change hoses etc when swopping from one bottle type to another.

Of course if you hope to spread into other countries refillable is the way to go, and you can get by with one bottle and a Calor to bridge the gap whilst seeking a top up.

Davy


----------



## gypo (Jun 27, 2019)

Good idea I did think of that, problem I have is my gas locker will only fit 2 calor bottles I can’t get 1 intermarche and 1 calor in there together.
I’ll have to think of a plan 

Cheers
G


----------



## n brown (Jun 27, 2019)

throw away your calor bottles , buy some off ebay or the dump when you get back
when i travel i keep a camping gaz bottle and regulator for emergency. the calor bots get dumped as soon as empty , then i buy local bots as i go


----------



## tidewatcher (Jun 27, 2019)

*Cube*

I used to use one Calor lite and one Le cube. The cube is the same base size as the Calor but square and no higher. Worked well and Le cube available at most petrol stations in propane or butane. Now gone refillable but sold the cube earlier this year!


----------



## gypo (Jun 27, 2019)

Thanks both, if I go for Hee camper gas or le cube I’m going to need a different regulator again I’m guessing?
Pity I could fit one calor and one Intermarché bottle in the locker then I’d be sorted 
G


----------

